

Mac OSX Hacker News Y Combinator Menu Tab - guidefreitas
http://www.guidefreitas.com/2012/03/hacker-news-menu-tab.html
Great Mac OSX Menu tab app to read Hacker News
======
geon
I personally find it a bit odd to see the iOS interface on the desktop, but if
you want to go with it, you might want to do it properly.

Do the detail disclosure buttons actually any details, or should you have used
the disclosure indicator instead?

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3078665/whats-the-
differe...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3078665/whats-the-difference-
between-an-detail-disclosure-button-and-an-disclosure-indi)

~~~
cheeaun
The detail disclosure button shows the comments view.

------
st3fan
Nominee for the procrastination award!

------
waterside81
I can't quite put my finger on it, but I find it hard to do a quick scan of
stories. When I'm on the HN site, I can very quickly skim and find stories on
the front page that interest me. Maybe it's the narrow width of the table? Can
you make that adjustable by dragging the corner?

Otherwise, it's really slick & works perfectly well. Good stuff.

------
ajasmin
The OS X app looks very nice.

Though I'm having difficulties grabbing the scroll bar thumb on that blog.
There's an element hovering it. Am I the only one seeing this:
<http://i.imgur.com/GyJ2z.png>

Of course I can use the scroll-wheel or cursor keys...

------
liberatus
Great idea. I definitely like the use of apple/ios design elements with the
tabs/cells.

For me, personally, I'm afraid this kind of thing might go the way of the
twitter app. At first really handy, then mostly distracting. =-/ If only I had
more will power.

We'll see how long I can keep it up there!

------
electic
Neat idea. Might ruin my entire workday if this came into my desktop. Must.
Resist. And. Not. Install.

------
empire29
Im trying it out - but share voiced concerns about making the distraction that
is HN that much more accessible -- but that's my problem, not yours :)

and the iOS interface does feel a little peculiar..

Either way, great job building a fun app and sharing it with HN!

------
naturalethic
1\. Get rid of the refresh button and have it auto refresh every 5 minutes.

2\. Clear items that have been visited.

3\. Add a clear all items item.

4\. Show 25 (edit make that 30, same as HN front page) items and make it fit
on a Air 11"

~~~
jurre
<https://github.com/guidefreitas/HNewsTab/fork>

~~~
voltagex_
I actually think the issues page would be a better first-step

------
guidefreitas
Hey! Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it! I'll start to implement
some of those as soon as I can and let you know.

------
halayli
Great idea! This can be applied to other services as well. I am just afraid my
top menu will become full of icons.

~~~
__float
I'm new to OS X, and in my search of must-have apps I've come across
Bartender. With it, one can customize the visibility of these icons.

<http://www.macbartender.com/>

------
joshontheweb
pretty cool! I wish it had scroll-to-refresh though.

